# my ooth hached



## nickyp0 (Jan 26, 2007)

they just started to hach as i came home from work  ( Nigerian Flower I got from yen )


----------



## Ian (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work! I have never actually seen one of my ootheca hatch before...shame as I would love to get some photos.

Best luck with rearing the nymphs.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 26, 2007)

> Nice work! I have never actually seen one of my ootheca hatch before...shame as I would love to get some photos.Best luck with rearing the nymphs.


i'll try to get some for you when i get the egg, and i sometimes catch a hatching so i'll try ian


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi NIck

That ootheca looks familiar :wink: Glad the NIgerian flower mantis ooth is hatching out alright for you. The ooth for this species could take couple of day to hatch. Have fun!!


----------

